# farmall super c pistons



## killa071 (Apr 26, 2011)

i am rebuilding a super c i got for free and i had the guy who did the head work order the rebuild kit and the problem im having is flat top pistons came out and my new pistons have a raised top i was wondering if its an updated piston or if its for the wrong engine it all fits together i donno about valves tho i stopped once i noticed they were different need help asap wanted to have the tractor going by end of week thanks


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. Still have the old pistons by chance? You could compare them side by side in the motor for valve clearance, or have the guy double check his references for the order. Hey! How about some pictures of the rebuild and tractor?


----------



## killa071 (Apr 26, 2011)

i called one tractor builder in the area he said it sounds like i got higher compression pistons and he said as long as everything clears run them ill get pics later ha tractor sat for 12 years in a ladys yard and i asked her how much she wanted and she gave it to me pretty sweet deal ha


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Those are probably the high altitude pistons. That's what I put in my H when I rebuilt it back in college. Increases the compression and HP a bit. As long as the valves clear the pistons, you will be fine.


----------

